# Boolit Casting



## cat-face timber (Feb 17, 2011)

Anybody here cast their own Boolits?

I do, and I love it.

I use Lee Moulds, and I do not size.
I use LLA as the lube.
I think I might try pan lubing, as the Booits are maiking my dies not seat properly.


----------



## SDiver40 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes I do, Been doing it for years. I size mine in a RCBS sizer and lube with the RCBS luber. I hate allox lube and cleaning it out of the dies


----------



## cat-face timber (Feb 17, 2011)

So you Size then you lube?
Can you skip the step of sizing and just lube them?
What lube do you use?


----------



## SDiver40 (Feb 17, 2011)

no i lube then size, I said it backwards. I use carnauba red I ordered from LaStuff.com
Good people and a great lube for cast
You have to use it in a sizer and it needs a little bit of heat to flow right


----------



## cat-face timber (Feb 17, 2011)

What do you cast for?

I cast for .45 LC and .45 ACP mostly, some 38s


----------



## SDiver40 (Feb 17, 2011)

38 special, 357 mag, 40 S&W, 45 ACP, 44mag


----------



## cat-face timber (Feb 17, 2011)

Do you use WWs?

What melter do you use?
I use the old Coleman stove and dipper method.


----------



## SDiver40 (Feb 17, 2011)

I use pure WW for the 357 and the 44mag. the rest I cut the WW with about 30% pure lead. I like those to be a little softer. I pour lead just to cut the cost of shooting. IF i'm CCW I use store bought hollow points.


----------



## crowbuster (Feb 17, 2011)

I have cast my own for yrs as well, good to be self sufficient. Not to mention it's just plain fun. I cast for 9mm, 9mm mak, 357, 44, 44 round ball for cap n ball.


----------



## cat-face timber (Feb 17, 2011)

crowbuster said:


> I have cast my own for yrs as well, good to be self sufficient. Not to mention it's just plain fun. I cast for 9mm, 9mm mak, 357, 44, 44 round ball for cap n ball.


 
how do you lube your smokeless boolits?

I have always wanted to shoot BP, looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## crowbuster (Feb 18, 2011)

Sometimes i use a lubrisizer sometimes alox. Have fun with it and pass along your knowledge so our hobby stays strong.


----------



## mama (Feb 19, 2011)

*casting*

I've been casting 45 acp,357 and 9x18 mak. I use WW lead and use lee molds.


----------

